# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  SoloWalk, robotic patient handling rehabilitation device, GaitTronics, Ottawa, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - GaitTronics

gaittronics.com/solowalk

----------


## Airicist

Effortless mobility with SoloWalk

Published on Aug 27, 2014




> SoloWalk assists caregivers to mobilize patients in the hospital or nursing home setting. SoloWalk reduces the number of staff required to assist the patient to a single caregiver, for patients who would otherwise need two or more caregivers to assist them. SoloWalk automatically supports patients when a fall is detected, significantly reducing the injury risk for patients and staff.

----------


## Airicist

Effortless mobility with SoloWalk

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> SoloWalk assists caregivers to mobilize patients in the hospital or nursing home setting. SoloWalk reduces the number of staff required to assist the patient to a single caregiver, for patients who would otherwise need two or more caregivers to assist them. SoloWalk automatically supports patients when a fall is detected, significantly reducing the injury risk for patients and staff.

----------

